# New Pic...



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

nah, I've seen that one somewhere else already  


:angel:


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

:yikes: Very cool.


----------



## mike_m3 (Apr 6, 2003)

good stuff steve


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Geat pic Steve!

I need a new camera...


----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Re: New Pic...*



atyclb said:


> *nah, I've seen that one somewhere else already
> 
> :angel: *


And where might that be Mr MacBrownTsipHornMan.....

Roadfly? mmmmmmm hmmmmmph...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)




----------



## SteveMedina (Apr 4, 2003)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Geat pic Steve!
> 
> I need a new camera... *


John...as you might know, I'm using the Canon S30...which has been discont.

The S40, S45 and S50.....are all available...better MegaPix...than my S30....


----------



## Josh03SGM3 (Apr 1, 2003)

very nice pic Steve...:thumbup:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

You are the master of lighting effects.

:thumbup:


----------



## jamie (Apr 27, 2003)

What happened to the HRE's?


----------

